# What car is Mr Powell after then???



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats the Mini being replaced with?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

With light grey alcantara   :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

He can never make his mind up :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ratty said:


> He can never make his mind up :roll:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=119017

:roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

davidg said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > He can never make his mind up :roll:
> ...


Wait and see....... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't matter ,we'll be having the same conversation in a month or two :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Whats the Mini being replaced with?


LOL, hold yer horses a sec! :lol:

Nothings for definite yet! I'm just mulling around various ideas given my new job (The commute has changed from 1 mile a day to 60 miles a day). I'm going to give it a few weeks to see what the 60 mile a day commute is like in the Mini, but if I do feel it isn't suitable then top of the most probable list so far is the TT TDiQ or E92 325D M Sport.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol:

Its just that i was looking at Cooper GP`s on pistonheads and i recognised your broom broom.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its just that i was looking at Cooper GP`s on pistonheads and i recognised your broom broom.


You're not the only one who has spotted it!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Won't you get spanked a bit if you sell the Mini now, more so than if you ran it for a while on the commute. It should be OK no, it's got the power etc for doing a motorway run, and I thought the new motors were quite economical?

I'm sure we saw this earlier in the week too, but I can't find it now?

Is diesel dead?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Won't you get spanked a bit if you sell the Mini now


Nope, Mini's are excellent for not depreciating. I haven't even lost the VAT yet in the 9 months I've owned it. 



Wondermikie said:


> It should be OK no, it's got the power etc for doing a motorway run, and I thought the new motors were quite economical?


36/37mpg on a run is good, but not half as good as a Diesel would be, and it's not really purposed for a daily 60 mile daily journey. I want to waft too & from work effortlessly, and I think the Mini would just become too much effort. I'm going to give it a couple of weeks and see how it goes, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to grow tired of it. Fuel wise it's still a hell of a lot cheaper to run diesel:

1 Gallon = 4.5 litres
Â£1.30 diesel a litre = Â£5.85 a gallon
Â£1.20 petrol a litre = Â£5.40 a gallon

Mini MCS = 36mpg
TT TDi = 50mpg

15,000 miles a year

*Fuel cost over 12 months*
Mini MCS: 416.6 gallons = Â£2249.64
TT TDi: 300 gallons = Â£1755


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its strange but our Mini is better around town than it is on a run , mid 40s around town and a bit less on a run.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Won't you get spanked a bit if you sell the Mini now
> ...


Is that excellent? Could still represent 23% p.a. based on your year so far potentially....

I'd say hang on to it Kev - a couple of 30 mile jaunts a day isn't much really - and if you like the car, you're going to be taking some sort of loss in the cost to change which would take some time to recoup in any sort of fuel savings assuming you'll want to get something at least half interesting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hasn't the Mini got next to no miles on it ? You could rack up a few months mega mileage and come out even.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> hasn't the Mini got next to no miles on it ? You could rack up a few months mega mileage and come out even.


To be honest, I had thought of that. The Mini has 2500 miles on it and with the TTDi only just coming out I am going to have to wait before I can get a used example, so I considered running the Mini for 6 months in the mean time, I guess it all depends what it's like on the daily slog. For me this potential change isn't just about the MPG, it's also about the the comfort and effort it's going to take to drive each day. I'm probably sounding like the Mini is some sort of stripped out race car, which it's not, but it's certainly not a motorway mile muncher. What I think I need to do is try to achieve the best of both worlds e.g mpg and comfort.

Saying all this I might hate my new job and pack it in after a month, making the whole situation irrelevant! 



clived said:


> Is that excellent?


In total I've lost 9% on the cars original purchase price in 8 months and at the current rate of depreciation it should bring it to no more than 14% after the next 6 months. On any car I think that is remarkable residuals.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> In total I've lost 9% on the cars original purchase price in 8 months and at the current rate of depreciation it should bring it to no more than 14% after the next 6 months. On any car I think that is remarkable residuals.


I guess your low mileage helps (on the loss, if not the cost per mile!). How have you calculated the present and future values before they are realised?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Its strange but our Mini is better around town than it is on a run , mid 40s around town and a bit less on a run.


Very strange, are you driving it very hard out of town?



kmpowell said:


> *Fuel cost over 12 months*
> Mini MCS: 416.6 gallons = Â£2249.64
> TT TDi: 300 gallons = Â£1755


Hmm doesn't seem enough of a difference to warrant the cost to change, but taking into consideration your comments below, then it might be worth it.



clived said:


> ...I'd say hang on to it Kev - a couple of 30 mile jaunts a day isn't much really - and if you like the car, you're going to be taking some sort of loss in the cost to change which would take some time to recoup in any sort of fuel savings assuming you'll want to get something at least half interesting.


x 2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Its strange but our Mini is better around town than it is on a run , mid 40s around town and a bit less on a run.
> ...


Not really, tend not to drive that fast unless I'm following Joe :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> How have you calculated the present and future values before they are realised?


Current value is based on a dealer offer and what they are being sold for privately. Future value is based on what the dealer estimates Mini's will be worth, they are usually spot on with their estimations too. In many cases they are over cautious.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That's cool - good to see that Mini are doing a better job of estimating values than their BMW counterparts. Nicola's 118d is just about to go back, having reached the end of the PCP period. It is worth a fair bit less than their "conservative"  estimate of 3 years ago, despite only having done 2/3 of the expected mileage. Luckily of course the joy of PCP is that she's protected from that, but still!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

That's interesting, I know of a few Z4M roadsters bought on BMW Select that will be worth far less than the balloon payment. Have they tried to do a deal with you to keep it at a lesser balloon payment, or are you not interested in keeping it anyway?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

stop fannying around kev, just enjoy it and drive the damn thing!  60 miles a day is no distance


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Fuel wise it's still a hell of a lot cheaper to run diesel:
> 
> 1 Gallon = 4.5 litres
> Â£1.30 diesel a litre = Â£5.85 a gallon
> ...


Change the figures to be:

1 Gallon = 4.5 litres
Â£1.35 diesel a litre = Â£6.14 a gallon
Â£1.18 petrol a litre = Â£5.36 a gallon

Mini MCS = 39 mpg
TT TDi = 45 mpg

15,000 miles a year

*Fuel cost over 12 months*
Mini MCS: 385 gallons = Â£2061.53
TT TDi: 333 gallons = Â£2046.66

Is is still so appealing?

I would write off the Mini MCS as a motorway type car until you've given it a good try.

I regularly get 40mpg and over 350 miles to the tank when doing motorway trips.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Fuel wise it's still a hell of a lot cheaper to run diesel:
> ...


Add back in Â£500 pa dental bills to replace all those RFT-induced lossened fillings. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Is it not just the case that you are - like a few on here- someone who does not really keep cars for long and enjoys the buying and changing process as much as the car itself?

If that is the case then there is always an excuse - mileage, MPG, comfort, boredom, running costs.

The plus side is that each car is 'the best ever' and 'will not be sold' at least not until 6 weeks have passed :wink: .

Nothing wrong with the above, except for the financial hit of course.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Add back in Â£500 pa dental bills to replace all those RFT-induced lossened fillings. :wink:


 :lol:

Maybe also factor in a monthly session with a chiropractor to straighten out the back :wink:

Seriously though, not sure where you got the TT TDi consumption figs from, but be aware, the manufacturers figs now days are often way off what you get in the real world - due to 'cycle testing' on rollers that they do, rather than the old combined on the road/at speed figs. My Mondy supposed to do 47 combined but I'm seeing nearer 42mpg.

If it's a change just for the sake of it, and you can afford it, and want to, so what, do it! Although people say its wise not to change too many 'main' things in your life at once (home/job/work/girlfriend etc) so may be give the new job a go for a while in the Mini


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> I wouldn't write off the Mini MCS as a motorway type car until you've given it a good try.
> 
> I regularly get 40mpg and over 350 miles to the tank when doing motorway trips.


Well two days in to my new job and your advice seems to be very wise words mate! I've now completed two door2door round trips from Bristol to Cheltenham and the MCS is giving me an average of just over 40mpg...










... which quite frankly I'm pleasantly staggered at! This is a combination of 20 miles motorway (cruising at 75-80mph) and 7 miles of A roads & town centres.

With those figures I'm happy to keep hold of the Mini just as long as the journey doesn't become uncomfortable. So the next couple of weeks is going to see if I can do it in comfort and I'm also going to see if it's possible to get the Cruise Control retrofitted.





jdn said:


> Is it not just the case that you are - like a few on here- someone who does not really keep cars for long and enjoys the buying and changing process as much as the car itself?


Nope, hand on heart the Mini IMO is one of the best cars I've owned and I really don't want to get rid.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought the mulifunction wheel with cruise was a bargain.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

As you like the Mni - wouldnt you be as well off using the money that it will cot oyu to change to buy an older mile mucher? Keep the mini for best and get a A2 / Bora / vectra / punto TDi or something to cruise to work?

based on A2
1 Gallon = 4.5 litres 
Â£1.30 diesel a litre = Â£5.85 a gallon 
Â£1.20 petrol a litre = Â£5.40 a gallon

Mini MCS = 36mpg 
A2 TDi = 70mpg (or 90mpg if you can find a 1.2 tdi)

15,000 miles a year

Fuel cost over 12 months 
Mini MCS: 416.6 gallons = Â£2249.64 
A2 TDi: 214.3 gallons = Â£1253.57 (Â£975 with 1.2)

My A2 does 130 miles a day and is good enoug for the comute.


----------

